# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Thắc mắc về Laser

## vyluongstu997

Mấy anh cho en hỏi tý ạ ..
em đang làm con máy khắc laser và e đang sử dụng mạch này 

và em sử dụng đầu laser 3.5W

laser có 3 cổng ( + 12v/ GND/ PWM) em sử dụng phần mềm BENBOX để điều khiển máy 
nhưng khi kết nối laser với mạch qua cổng Z- (em tìm hiều trên mạng) thì laser chỉ sáng chứ k có đốt được 
có anh nào biết tại sao k ạ ..giúp em với  :Frown: (

----------


## nnk

> Mấy anh cho en hỏi tý ạ ..
> em đang làm con máy khắc laser và e đang sử dụng mạch này 
> 
> và em sử dụng đầu laser 3.5W
> 
> laser có 3 cổng ( + 12v/ GND/ PWM) em sử dụng phần mềm BENBOX để điều khiển máy 
> nhưng khi kết nối laser với mạch qua cổng Z- (em tìm hiều trên mạng) thì laser chỉ sáng chứ k có đốt được 
> có anh nào biết tại sao k ạ ..giúp em với (


sáng mà không đốt thì có 3 khả năng
1.diode đã tèo ( đấu nối sai điện áp chẳng hạn, rực rỡ 1 lát là hết đốt được )
2.đấu nối sai ( chân tín hiệu sai )
3.đặt mức PWM trong phần mềm chưa đủ

----------


## vyluongstu997

v chắc 2 trường hợp dưới ...vì khi rút chân tín hiệu ra thì laser vẫn đốt như bình thường ạ .cảm ơn anh để em kiểm tra lại ạ

----------

